# Upper/Lower body split



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm starting a new workout incorporating the upper/lower body split rather than muscle group splits..take a look and let me know what you think..I've basically taken my exercises from my muscle group split and split them over the two workouts.

*Monday - Upper body*

Military press (5x5)

Flat dumbbell bench press (5x5)

Bent over barbell rows (5x5)

Shrugs (12 reps 10 reps 8 reps)

*Tuesday - Lower body*

*
*Squats (5x5)

Abs work

*Wednesday - Cardio*

*
*30 mins on cross trainer

*Thursday - Upper body*

*
*Incline dumbell bench press (12 reps 10 reps 8 reps)

Weighted chin ups (5x5)

Shoulder press machine (12 reps 10 reps 8 reps)

Weighted dips (5x5)

*Friday - Lower body*

*
*Front squats (12 reps 10 reps 8 reps)

Abs work

Do you do an upper/lower body split? Do you find it more effective than the muscle group split ?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

yes and yes 

Do some kind of posterior chain work on lower body days. RDLs are a good compliment to squats


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Upper/lower is a great way to workout, it is very flexible. Below is my routine.

Upper 1

Bench press

Incline Bench 4 x 8-10

lat pulldowns 4 x 8-10

Cable Row 4x8-12

Tricep press 4 x 10

BB curls 4x8-12

Lateral raises 4x8-12

Lower

Leg Press 4 x 10

Squat 4x10

leg Curls 4x10

Calf Raises 4 x15

Upper 2

Flat Bench 4 x 8-12

Dumbell flyes

pullovers 4 x 10

Db shoulder press 4 x 10

hammer curls 4x10

Pull downs 4x8-12

lower

Leg Press 3 x 10

Dead Lifts 4 x 10

leg Curls 4x10

Calf Raises 4 x15

Upper 3

Incline press

Dumbbell flyes 4x10

Upright rows 4 x10

Preacher curls

Tricep press

Dumbell row


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

squats and deadlifts AFTER leg press?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> squats and deadlifts AFTER leg press?


Yep, but only once a week.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> Yep, but only once a week.


Is there any logic behind it?

It seems very counter intuitive.

Surely having the most demanding exercises first makes more sense, Particulary as a legg press is a supported machine which is more logical to used when fatigued


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Is there any logic behind it?
> 
> It seems very counter intuitive.
> 
> Surely having the most demanding exercises first makes more sense, Particulary as a legg press is a supported machine which is more logical to used when fatigued


it takes my legs to utter exhaustion, I am a bit old school and I very much work to failure. I also suffer from a back issue and it ensures that I do not go too silly with the weight I squat as my legs are fairly pre exhausted so I cannot go too heavy.


----------

